# Вред для воспаленных суставов от адаптогенов и кофеина?



## Александр Громов (17 Янв 2016)

Скажу, что я гипотоник, я периодически не высыпаюсь и нуждаюсь в тонизирующих веществах типа адаптогенов (женьшень, золотой корень, аралия, лимонник) или кофеиносодержащих напитков (кофе, чай) и кофеина (таблетки "бензоат натрия").
недавно обнаружил, что у меня есть ряд диагнозов (протрузия, остеохондроз, спондилез), подробнее в этой теме:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/

Когда пью адаптогены, замечаю у себя стандартную побочку - воспаляются дёсны (когда резались зубы мудрости или чем-то ранил дёсны) и горло (не смотря на то, что я простужаюсь раз в несколько лет - т.е. дело не в слабом иммунитете). Они по своей сути усиливают воспаление. 

А невролог недавно на приеме сказал, что при обострении остеохондроза и прочих дел со спиной и позвоночником нельзя париться в бане и принимать горячую ванну - т.е. как при воспаленных суставах, чтобы не усилить воспаление. А про адаптогены я спросить забыл.
Есть также подозрение, что тонизирующие мускулатуру кофеиносодержащие продукты тоже усиливают боли. Ну запрещают же в период обострений массаж и мышечную работу, правильно?

Так вот я хочу спросить у врачей и у собратьев по болячкам - замечали ли вы ухудшение в состоянии болячек от приема адаптогенов и кфеина? Особенно интересно первое.
А от кофеина я замечал обратное - в 2014 г вернулся из похода. что-то болели голеностопы и колени. Как выпью кофе побольше,так меньше болят. Как объяснить - без понятия. Вобще-то должно наоборот быть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Никак не связанные вещи.


----------



## Александр Громов (17 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никак не связанные вещи.


Почему же никак, если адаптогены усиливают воспаление? Это действительно так.
И если невролог порекомендовал отказаться при обострении от бани и горячей ванны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Тепло, в больших дозах, усиливает воспаление, это да.
Адаптогены связны с воспалением? 
Да, помогают организму справиться с воспалением.


----------

